# Any recommendations on color for Berkley Gulp swimming mullet? I had decent success



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

using them this summer on a jig head for flounder - chartreuse was all I tried. Saw them on sale through Dick's and thought I'd pick some more up if anyone had any color they've had good luck with. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I have not fished them yet. I will in October but the "smoke" looks really appealing. You know what they say about fishing lures, don't you? The colors are designed to appeal to the fisherman not the fish!  They do also have glitter in them. Don't know about the "chartreuse". I plan on trying them fist with a bucktail jig but have been told you can fish them plain. There is a nice video on Youtube showing them actually being fished and chased by a flounder. How did you fish them and how successfull were you? What did you catch?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't go wrong with plain White.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I use the 3 inch in smelt color on a jig head works good on alot of different kinds of fish, that is in the calmer water never used them in the ocean


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Rule of thumb. If the water is muddy...throw whites and light colors. If the water is clear...throw colors. By colors I mean Natural, electric chicken, pink, new penny.


----------

